# MY MONTE CARLO LS CLIP



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

IT STILL NEED A FEW MINOR TOUCHES. STILL HAVE TO CUT ABOUT 1/16 OF AN INCH FROM INSIDE FOWARD. ADD THE HOOD LINE'S AND PUT ALL THE ACCESORIES I MADE ON IT..OH AND WAIT FOR MY MONTE TO GET HERE THANK'S TO BETO, :biggrin: 





































ENJOY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Should get there today Saturday.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


NOW THAT'S A MASTER BUILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 15 2006, 12:02 AM~5245870
> *Should get there today Saturday.
> *


THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE FOR THE KIT.  


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT VET..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike, Just got home, I'll give you a call tomorrow Homie...


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 15 2006, 12:06 AM~5245894
> *Mike, Just got home, I'll give you a call tomorrow Homie...
> *



KOOL HOMIE, N.P.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MR. BIGGS, looks awesome, you have the skills, Oh, your pm is full. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Damn homie 3hrs? Solid!!!! So is anyone gonna cast the LS clip?


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 15 2006, 12:12 AM~5245920
> *:0 Damn homie 3hrs? Solid!!!! So is anyone gonna cast the LS clip?
> *


 LET'S SEE HOW IT TURN'S OUT FIRST. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM CASTING THEM THAT'S THE EASY PART.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

HEY BIG HOMIE, JUST CUAGHT MY EYE, WHAT YOU GUUNA DO WITH THAT FIBER OPTIC KIT :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

are you going to cast this one?
thats the best ls clip i seen nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 15 2006, 12:17 AM~5245937
> *are you going to cast this one?
> thats the best ls clip i seen nice job  :thumbsup:
> *



HE BETTER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 15 2006, 12:17 AM~5245936
> *HEY BIG HOMIE, JUST CUAGHT MY EYE, WHAT YOU GUUNA DO WITH THAT FIBER OPTIC KIT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nnlwest 07


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what did you do to get the trim perfect this part


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

And now the hardest part the lights and grill....and than cast that baby!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

3 hours? DAMN!

Looks pretty damn good. Excellent job on the bumper trim! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT....................


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Looks great steve!!! :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want the caprice body in the background... btw cast that clip....


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's guy's. im gona do the best i can to pop these out for you guy's. jevries is right the rest is gona be hard but not impossible it will be done soon. 
im on my wat to go pick up 1low at his room and im out for the day. thank's again guy's.. :biggrin: it should be done this week.



you to martin.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:worship: i couldnt do that in a month great job nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

looks fuckin awesome, nice job.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

fucking amazing  you gonna cast it :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 15 2006, 05:43 PM~5249810
> *fucking amazing  you gonna cast it :biggrin:
> *




MR. BIGGS Today, 12:14 AM | | Post #10 

Member

Posts: 44
Joined: Mar 2006




QUOTE(mista_gonzo @ Apr 15 2006, 12:12 AM) 
Damn homie 3hrs? Solid!!!! So is anyone gonna cast the LS clip?

BIGGSvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

LET'S SEE HOW IT TURN'S OUT FIRST. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM CASTING THEM THAT'S THE EASY PART.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 15 2006, 06:01 PM~5249871
> *MR. BIGGS  Today, 12:14 AM    |  | Post #10
> 
> Member
> ...


Sweeet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hows that monte coming along homie


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here is a few more pics. it should be done this week  
thank's too all you homie's for posting them good comment's about this clip. also thank's to highridah for giving me the idea  
HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY'S


MR. BIGG'S


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5253361
> *here is a few more pics. it should be done this week
> thank's too all you homie's for posting them good comment's about this clip. also thank's to highridah for giving me the idea
> HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY'S
> ...


no preblem


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 16 2006, 09:44 AM~5253361
> *here is a few more pics. it should be done this week
> thank's too all you homie's for posting them good comment's about this clip. also thank's to highridah for giving me the idea
> HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY'S
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

when will these be avaliable?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i spy , with my little eye , a fleetwood in the making.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea man put the shit on the market , I can already see my ss on 3wheels and that nose bleeding !


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 16 2006, 02:12 PM~5253793
> *i spy , with my little eye , a fleetwood in the making.....
> *


yes it sure does. I got one going together too so thats the way i noticed it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5253361
> *here is a few more pics. it should be done this week
> thank's too all you homie's for posting them good comment's about this clip. also thank's to highridah for giving me the idea
> HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY'S
> ...


 :0 i want one..... :tears: looking good MR.BIGGS. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Straight! :thumbsup: I need a couple of those clips for some RC hoppers... :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's guy's.  .they will be done real soon. right now im making the grill from scratch and the light bezzles, the ony thing im thinking is what head light to use.
i won't flood the market with them but there will be alot of them made for you guy's. enough to go around :biggrin: "oh and good eye candyman. that's in the work's im going to re-do the cadillac 2 & 4 door too scale. got to make them right-on and much thinner


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here's a few more pic's before i call it a day, this is the main pattern im going to use for lineing the grill .... :biggrin: 










and this is what the grill is giong to be made of..just like surgery homie's but it will be done.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 16 2006, 01:40 PM~5254432
> *here's a few more pic's before i call it a day, this is the main pattern im going to use for lineing the grill .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie your juss to good at this


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's dog...  

her's the grill. almost done, just need to add a few more bars 7 down and 11 across :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

NICE NICE NICE, LETS SEE MORE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn, i cant wait.....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn you aint playing games...
How long have you been building models?
I need 3, if possible put me down for 6 clips please...
NICE WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill take 2


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 17 2006, 02:11 AM~5256088
> *Damn you aint playing games...
> How long have you been building models?
> I need 3, if possible put me down for 6 clips please...
> ...



thats what i am saying ...


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S.HOMIE'S  

still got a few lil detail's to fix then i'll cast them. i just finished the grill but i don't like it. im gona try something new tomorrow.






















MORE PICS LATER.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 16 2006, 08:11 PM~5256088
> *Damn you aint playing games...
> How long have you been building models?
> I need 3, if possible put me down for 6 clips please...
> ...


FOR ABOUT 30 YEAR'S :biggrin: AND ONLY 9 PROFESSIONALY.

we will see how many i can make for sale. i don't like to build to sell, but if you guy's need some i'll make a few.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

THANK'S POKEY :biggrin:

WELL HOMIE'S IT'S ALMOST DONE. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 12:14 AM~5257345
> *THANK'S  POKEY :biggrin:
> 
> WELL HOMIE'S IT'S ALMOST DONE. :0
> ...



Very nice, You have alot of those to make. :0 :0 :0


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 12:14 AM~5257345
> *THANK'S  POKEY :biggrin:
> 
> WELL HOMIE'S IT'S ALMOST DONE. :0
> ...




*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, OH FUCK YEA, BEAUTIFUL, AND IT'S NOT EVEN DONE YET, BEST ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 17 2006, 12:18 AM~5257360
> *YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, OH FUCK YEA, BEAUTIFUL, AND IT'S NOT EVEN DONE YET, BEST ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yeah, we hear ya....loud and clear... :biggrin: 

Not sure about the grill tho...I like Poppa's mesh grill better, it has the exact 8 horizontal bars and when stacked it get's a nice depth...but than again I'm still an antfucker... :biggrin: I do admire the work that it took to make that grill.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 16 2006, 10:51 PM~5256944
> *FOR ABOUT 30 YEAR'S :biggrin:   AND ONLY  9 PROFESSIONALY.
> 
> we will see how many i can make for sale.  i don't like to build to sell, but if you guy's need some i'll make a few.
> *


:wave: i took my ticket im #405,138,940 :biggrin: i wish this line would move faster :roflmao: but yeah for real id like a few of those also homie thats an awsome job


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS+Apr 16 2006, 10:36 PM~5256868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\


UMMMMMMMMMM,YEA, :uh: :biggrin: I ALWAYS TALK THIS WAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that trim came out hella nice! uffin:
you going to cut off the ground effects?
uffin: lookin real good


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 17 2006, 08:33 AM~5258549
> *\
> UMMMMMMMMMM,YEA, :uh:  :biggrin:  I ALWAYS TALK THIS WAY   :biggrin:
> *


Uhhmmm He should have typed that in capitol letters like you do...it's so much clearer that way... :biggrin: How far away do people stand from you when you talk..?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 17 2006, 10:14 AM~5259139
> *Uhhmmm He should have typed that in capitol letters like you do...it's so much clearer that way... :biggrin: How far away do people stand from you when you talk..?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JEV, YOU CRACK ME UP, NOT CLOSE ENOUGH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 12:14 AM~5257345
> *THANK'S  POKEY :biggrin:
> 
> WELL HOMIE'S IT'S ALMOST DONE. :0
> ...


I 'M S P E E C H L E S S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's for the kind word's guy's. :biggrin: 

it's almost done. should be done by this week. coast the bottom is going to stay that way im going to grind it down a lil more to meet with the body. but good looking out.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAM THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 06:01 PM~5261901
> *thank's for the kind word's guy's.  :biggrin:
> 
> it's almost done. should be done by this week. coast the bottom is going to stay that way im going to grind it down a lil more to meet with the body. but good looking out.
> *


NEED SOME INPUT FROM YOU GUY'S.. WHAT DO YOU THINK.? 
YES OR NO.


















THIS GRILL IS OFF THE 86 CAPRICE i cut it down to fit.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looks cool to me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks pretty good, but i think the grill should be taller. it's even with the headlights, but should go above them a bit. 

here's a few reference pics for others to compare..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

either the grill is too short, or the lights too tall. perhaps measure the height of the real headlight and check the scale.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's bro . just being lazy. im going to have to make it from scratch  oh well


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

L :biggrin: ooks like a little of both. Grill might need to be taller and the lights shorter. Just my .02 cents. Coming along though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 08:41 PM~5262098
> *thank's bro . just being lazy. im going to have to make it from scratch  oh well
> *


keep poking around and i'm sure you can find a grill that works.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2006, 06:49 PM~5262182
> *keep poking around and i'm sure you can find a grill that works.
> *


if you have any kit's in mind it will help.im going to open up the mouth more it has to be a bit bigger..and thank's for the pics, i have some but those are alot better.
 

thank's ryan and 4life


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the caprice grill worked for me.









i like how yours has a little space between the bumper cover and the light. but i think you sanded it too close to the trim. mine has too much space between the bumper cover top and the trim and yours too little, more like a cutlass. but for me its too late to fix.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

WoW coming along nice....


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

this is just the pattern for the grill. going to get started on it right now.


thank's gonzo


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 08:55 PM~5262939
> *this is just the pattern for the grill. going to  get started on it right now.
> thank's gonzo
> *


oooopps, forgot to put this. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 17 2006, 09:00 PM~5262964
> *:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> ...





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lookin good , not sure in the size of the lights though.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The headlights look fine to me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5263054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get mine.... :biggrin: no rushing... :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 17 2006, 09:17 PM~5263063
> *lookin good , not sure in the size of the lights though.... :thumbsup:
> *


 they were a bit big but i think i fixed it. how's that candyman?

and thank's again guy's. beto you get the first one. thank's for the doner body
and big body


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 09:39 PM~5263256
> *they were a bit big but i think i fixed it. how's that candyman?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here is the clip, it's done. this is how it's going to stay. just got to primer and putty it and sand all the lil imperfections out of it. 

now to finish the grill and light bezzel's


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 17 2006, 10:24 PM~5263577
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 you so craaazzzyyy :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i want one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 17 2006, 10:32 PM~5263617
> *  i want one
> *


x2 I can see someone getting paid.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

these are cool car's .i never owned a mc but i used to own this cutty


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*KLEAN*_


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

HEY HOMIE, NOW IT'S LOOKING BAD FUCKIN ASS DAWG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 17 2006, 10:40 PM~5263667
> *HEY HOMIE, NOW IT'S LOOKING BAD FUCKIN ASS DAWG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thank's homie's. need to get it done , so i can start on the big body :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 10:46 PM~5263687
> *thank's homie's.  need to get it done , so i can start on the big body :biggrin:
> *



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2006, 10:36 PM~5263646
> *x2  I can see someone getting paid.
> *


well for the homie's here on lil i'll make it fair. im going to try and keep it down.
just doing it mainly for the love of it. now on e-bay im going to bone them :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 17 2006, 10:56 PM~5263735
> *well for the homie's  here on lil i'll make it fair.  im going to try and keep it down.
> just doing it mainly for the love of it.  now on e-bay im going to bone them :biggrin:
> *









































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: =EBAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dammmmmmm Biggs.That looks tight as hell.Now hurry up and finish it.I NEED ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

looks kinda off but good job


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Apr 18 2006, 08:30 AM~5265126
> *looks kinda off but good job
> *


better than what we have to work with now....


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 18 2006, 10:34 AM~5265151
> *better than what we have to work with now....
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm ready to pay top $. PM a muda fuka when there done. uffin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's guy's ..and no cutty they won't cost that much :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 18 2006, 06:17 PM~5268765
> *thank's guy's ..and no cutty they won't cost that much  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S MY DAWG


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's homie's.. they will be done real soon  
this is what's taking most of my time. these are the rims for my next ride 07 nnlwest :biggrin: 
this is what i been doing late night.









this is the rim , im going to put 72 spoke's after all, it look's better all scratch built










test rim :biggrin: 









THE NEXT LEVEL !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

A: that rims is going to be of the hook and B: that machine is off da hook! I need one! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

those 72 spokes are going to look badass on my 58, keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Southpark! Let me check that Nicholas is in bed. (hehehe) What size rim is this going to be/


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's jevries. it's not mine a good friend lent it to me to do the rims and a few more thing for my build. i wish i had one too :biggrin: these thing's run about 
7 to 8 hundy$$$$$ but they are the shit.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 12:35 AM~5270687
> *those 72 spokes are going to look badass on my 58, keep up the good work homie :biggrin:
> *


 1/16 scale homie...sorry bro. but these will be one of one..this shit aint easy to make. this is my first set and my last :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 19 2006, 01:42 AM~5270714
> *1/16 scale homie...sorry bro. but these will be one of one..this shit aint easy to make. this is my first set and my last :biggrin:
> *



Damn cant wait to see the project theyre going on, im sure its going to be bad ass like all the others, anyways keep up the good work and dedication homie :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 19 2006, 12:35 AM~5270689
> *Hey, Southpark! Let me check that Nicholas is in bed. (hehehe) What size rim is this going to be/
> *


 he has his lil portable tv under the cover's hahahaha.. the rims will be 13's for 1/16 scale.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 12:44 AM~5270722
> *Damn cant wait to see the project theyre going on, im sure its going to be bad ass like all the others, anyways keep up the good work and dedication homie :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S BRO  
I WILL POST THE BUILD SOMETIME SOON. DON'T WANT TO SHOW ALL MY CARD'S


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 19 2006, 01:47 AM~5270730
> *THANK'S BRO
> I WILL POST THE BUILD SOMETIME SOON. DON'T WANT TO SHOW ALL MY CARD'S
> *



Know what u mean homie


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 12:47 AM~5270731
> *Know what u mean homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 19 2006, 12:24 AM~5270653
> *thank's homie's.. they will be done real soon
> this is what's taking most of my time. these are the rims for my next ride 07 nnlwest  :biggrin:
> this is what i been doing late night.
> ...



LIKE THEY SAY *"PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING!!!"*

THAT'S MY DAWG  

I MITE NEED TO USE THAT LATHE/DRILL BABY MONSTER TO MAKE MY SPECIALTY PARTS BRO  

HIT ME UP LATER  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If you think about it.Its not tat expensive for wat you do with it.i might look into one.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

if the price is right on the ls clips,,sign me up!!!


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 18 2006, 11:39 PM~5270706
> * these thing's run about
> 7 to 8 hundy$$$$$ but they are the shit.
> *


Man you aint never lied i spent $750.00 on mine and that dont include the cutter tools but its worth it this is what i used to make the metal parts on the Marvin the Martian LS, I want to see them rims when your done :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

well i got tired of looking a pics of the ls and it still did not look right so i called
my homie to come over who has a real mc ls and i took some measurement's and 
it was just off by mm, so now i fixed it , and i got the grill im gona use also. it will be real soon homie's  
and thank's to the guy's who have posted on this topic. and sorry for the wait
give it a week or two :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWHHHHHHHHHHHOOO :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 20 2006, 06:46 PM~5282302
> *well i got tired of looking a pics of the ls and it still did not look right so i called
> my homie to come over who has a real mc ls and i took some measurement's and
> it was just off by mm, so now i fixed it , and i got the grill im gona use also. it will be real soon homie's
> ...




*YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!! VERY NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Stop teasing us and hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Apr 20 2006, 06:18 PM~5282509
> *Stop teasing us and hurry up :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: _*NO RUSHING, PLEASE!!!! *_:biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

they will be out real soon bro. thank's beto :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks a lot better now, i knew it was off, lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

looks alot more acurate good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here it is done. just the light's and baaaaam . thank god....what do you guy's think
is it better ? :biggrin: 



















thank's again homie's


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here it is done. just the light's and baaaaam . thank god....what do you guy's think
is it better ? :biggrin: 



















thank's again homie's


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks awesome, and lights can't be too tough to do.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 20 2006, 07:54 PM~5282739
> *here it is done. just the light's and baaaaam . thank god....what do you guy's think
> is it better ? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIT, I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT'S MY PERRO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 20 2006, 06:50 PM~5282738
> *here it is done. just the light's and baaaaam . thank god....what do you guy's think
> is it better ? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: "YOU CAN DO IT" :biggrin: "JUST DO IT" :biggrin: " YOU DID IT" :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 20 2006, 08:54 PM~5282739
> *here it is done. just the light's and baaaaam . thank god....what do you guy's think
> is it better ? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it's better...
All you need is the lights and your done good job.
REMEMBER I NEED 3, if possible 6
Don't rush, all good things take time...


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here's a lil teaser for you guy's...




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*LOOKS FIRME HOMIE*_


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

*IT'S DA SHIT BROTHER, DAMN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thats sweet :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

ok i think i found some light's ..yes or no :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 20 2006, 08:34 PM~5282996
> *thats sweet  :0    :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like they will work!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

kool thank's bro.. low and project


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

YUP YUP, YOU NEVER CEASE TO AMAZE ME HOMIE


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 08:33 PM~5282985
> *DAMN RIGHT.......  *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im not building my monte until i can get one of these clips , so hurry up!!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i want 2 one for the monte and another for my elko :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

:biggrin: nice work B :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

ABOUT DAMN TIME :biggrin: 






























PARTY UP IN THIS MUTHA FUCKA....









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

looks like those smileys got a hold of your bottle of Jose :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2006, 10:30 PM~5283551
> *looks like those smileys got a hold of your Jose :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 10:28 PM~5283545
> *ABOUT DAMN TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Damn Mr. Biggs that Is The Best LS Clip I've Seen!! Hook Me Up W/ 1 or 2!! :biggrin: That really Encourages me To Keep Building Model Cars, I Guess Anything's Possible!! Thanks For that Homie!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I settle for that one... :biggrin: Looks good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm too amazed! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn Mr. Biggs it looks like your going to have to send this clip to Revell and have them mass produce it by all the request for 4+ each!!!..lol Come on ppl how many of you are really gonna build 4+ LS's anytime soon??? Some of you guys are asking for 6!!! Damn this is one homie with two hands not a 100 machines popping out parts 1000 per hr..lol Ah man sorry Biggs for the rant but some of these kats are too much. Looks hella tight bro. Big up's. Oh and yes I did ask for 1!!!!!..lol


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> Damn Mr. Biggs it looks like your going to have to send this clip to Revell and have them mass produce it by all the request for 4+ each!!!..lol Come on ppl how many of you are really gonna build 4+ LS's anytime soon??? Some of you guys are asking for 6!!! Damn
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 20 2006, 09:06 PM~5283102
> *ok i think i found some light's ..yes or no :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks pretty damn good for a quick build... one of the best ive seen built


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

hell ya.go with it.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's guy's,,,,,  
im going to go with this one. i just wen't today to buy the rubber and resin.
i will start on them next week :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so we can get them in 2 weeks?


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 21 2006, 06:11 PM~5289185
> *so we can get them in 2 weeks?
> *


most likely 2 week's.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im not greedy , i need but only one .....


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 21 2006, 06:15 PM~5289202
> *im not greedy , i need but only one .....
> *


there should be enough made to go around. :biggrin:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

count me in for a couple..........any idea on the price yet??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah , how much?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT LUX IS SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! That looks amazing!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I only need one


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

i havent thought of a price just yet. but it will be fair.
and thank's to all the homie's for the props. i try and do my best on all the thing's i build . it may look easy but alot of work and time go into something like this,as you guy's can see. i'll keep you posted on when they are done and how much


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 22 2006, 02:40 AM~5291337
> *i havent thought of a price just yet. but it will be fair.
> and thank's to all the homie's for the props. i try and do my best on all the thing's i build . it may look easy but alot of work and time go into something like this,as you guy's can see. i'll keep you posted on when they are done and how much
> *



hey homie is it only the front clip that is going 2 be casted or are u gonna put it on a monte and cast it like that???


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Way to go man! Great work on that clip, ill probably be purchasing some when they're finished.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Count me in for one :cheesy:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 08:41 AM~5291723
> *hey homie is it only the front clip that is going 2 be casted or are u gonna put it on a monte and cast it like that???
> *


im going to cast it by it self. but i am going to cast the clip with light's and grill all in one. and another version as a 3 piece, light's grill and clip all separate.

i might make a few test cast of complete car to see how it come's out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cuz it would look better if u casted a car and took all the lines out and shit and just molded it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 11:23 AM~5292335
> *cuz it would look better if u casted a car and took all the lines out and shit and just molded it
> 
> 
> ...


But on a real car those line seperations are there!!! All cars have those small gaps.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

can i get in line on one of the test ones, purely for ''quality contol '' purposes?


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5292335
> *cuz it would look better if u casted a car and took all the lines out and shit and just molded it
> 
> 
> ...


all that will be fixed. i still need to putty it and make all the line's crisp and clean. when i said i was done i meant with the fabricating part of it. it's still a week away from finish you won't see none of that. and it will fit like a glove. :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5292335
> *cuz it would look better if u casted a car and took all the lines out and shit and just molded it
> 
> 
> ...


that's a shit load more work and rubber


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i want 2 of them! lol thos r pimpin


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

how the hell do you make those out of scratch?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

By trial & error; it takes a lot of practices to finally graduate to perfection, right Jev? :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 24 2006, 12:57 PM~5304287
> *that's a shit load more work and rubber
> *


 that's what im talking about...^^^^^
im only going to make a few full body cast just for my personal collection. the rest will be front clip's only


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Apr 24 2006, 01:45 PM~5304536
> *how the hell do you make those out of scratch?
> *


it's alot of hard work and time homie. just making something that they dont have on the market for these car's.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 24 2006, 05:33 PM~5305184
> *that's what im talking about...^^^^^
> im only going to make a few full body cast just for my personal collection. the rest will be front clip's only
> *


well ifyour making a body mold anyway...might as well crank those bodies out, lol. hell send the mold to me and i'll make em for ya! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 24 2006, 06:24 PM~5305845
> *well ifyour making a body mold anyway...might as well crank those bodies out, lol. hell send the mold to me and i'll make em for ya! lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 24 2006, 06:24 PM~5305845
> *well ifyour making a body mold anyway...might as well crank those bodies out, lol. hell send the mold to me and i'll make em for ya! lol.  :biggrin:
> *


i just wen't and bought all my stuff for casting it :biggrin: 
5gal of urethane plastic 2-part and 5gal quick cast :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
let's see how they turn out this weekend.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 05:33 PM~5319966
> *i just wen't and bought all my stuff for casting it :biggrin:
> 5gal of urethane plastic 2-part  and 5gal quick cast :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> let's see how they turn out this weekend.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GET THESE THINGS POPPIN HOMIE, CANT WAIT.,.,......... :biggrin: 

OOOOOOOPS, BUMP.LOL.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 05:33 PM~5319966
> *i just wen't and bought all my stuff for casting it :biggrin:
> 5gal of urethane plastic 2-part  and 5gal quick cast :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> let's see how they turn out this weekend.
> *


 :0 Don't forget about the little people :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 26 2006, 05:43 PM~5320036
> *:0  Don't forget about the little people  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER HOMIE'S  THERE WILL BE ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 05:45 PM~5320052
> *NEVER HOMIE'S   THERE WILL BE ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE. :biggrin:
> *


uffin: :worship:  WOOOOOOOOOWHHOOOOOOOOO! :worship: uffin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

even for me?


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Apr 26 2006, 06:12 PM~5320156
> *even for me?
> *


YUP, YUP, EVEN YOU HOMIE'S


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 08:14 PM~5320164
> *YUP, YUP, EVEN YOU HOMIE'S
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 07:33 PM~5319966
> *i just wen't and bought all my stuff for casting it :biggrin:
> 5gal of urethane plastic 2-part  and 5gal quick cast :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> let's see how they turn out this weekend.
> *


you got a vacuum chamber and a pressure tank already?


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

YES I JUST GOT IT FROM MIKE FLYNN TODAY. I EVEN GOT A VACUUME FORMING CHAMBER. FOR THE WINDOW'S.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 05:45 PM~5320052
> *NEVER HOMIE'S   THERE WILL BE ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 08:49 PM~5320311
> *YES I JUST GOT IT FROM MIKE FLYNN TODAY. I EVEN GOT A VACUUME FORMING CHAMBER. FOR THE WINDOW'S.
> *


nice!

can't wait to see how it turns out...good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

thank's bro  i'm going to need it ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, when I got some money I want to have all that stuff like the vaccum chamber and stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 26 2006, 11:30 PM~5322194
> *Man, when I got some money I want to have all that stuff like the vaccum chamber and stuff. :biggrin:
> *


it's cool working with this stuff. you can form just about anything. but be carefull i just burned my arm the other day that shit get's real hot. i guess it's cool to learn differant thing's......just call me hay-man


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 26 2006, 08:49 PM~5320311
> *YES I JUST GOT IT FROM MIKE FLYNN TODAY. I EVEN GOT A VACUUME FORMING CHAMBER. FOR THE WINDOW'S.
> *


you doing some caddy windows? i could use those


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 27 2006, 04:13 PM~5327670
> *you doing some caddy windows? i could use those
> *


yes as soon as i can master this thing witch won't be long. i got to get some clay push it into the roof of the car. get the pattern stick it into the oven let it bake real hard then i'll make the window's off that mold. but first this dam clip has to be done. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

good job biggs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 27 2006, 06:38 PM~5327828
> *yes as soon as i can master this thing witch won't be long. i got to get some clay push it into the roof of the car. get the pattern stick it into the oven let it bake real hard then i'll make the window's off that mold. but first this dam clip has to be done. :biggrin:
> *


oohhh...so that's how that's done? i always thought they used wood somehow


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 27 2006, 04:47 PM~5327897
> *oohhh...so that's how that's done? i always thought they used wood somehow
> *


yup back in the day they did but it's much easyer with clay it form's better.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I made my own vacuum form machine works like a charm. I did the interior for the 1/18 Homies hopper and some windows for the '79 caddy...although it's hard to get excellent results on windows...you always see some spots.
























I must say I did these windows the easy way by filling the inside of the windows with clay and put it on the vacuum machine right away...you don't get the best results this way. I will see what it does when I made a hydrocal mold of the window sections I think it will come out better.
Any tips on what type of plastic to use? 








This is the inside of a vacumed part you can see how much detail it draws.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

on your wbsite there is a picture of your workbench and you can see this in the back, i always thought it was a paint both


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2006, 11:29 PM~5329945
> *I made my own vacuum form machine works like a charm. I did the interior for the 1/18 Homies hopper and some windows for the '79 caddy...although it's hard to get excellent results on windows...you always see some spots.
> 
> 
> ...


you have the right idea. the gauge on the plastic look's right. i use from 0.005" to
0 500" "clear petg". the main thing is the heat that is used. this machine use's a 20 amp 120 volt circut using a 1500 watt. 120 volt heating element. whyle suckind about 100 psi per square inch. it's real impotant to get the heat all to the one area
your machine look's like an open one maybe that need's to be more oven type. the whole's on this machine are 0.016" they don"t leave any dimples on the plastic
witch make's it easyer to pull off.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

well here's a lil more work i've been doing tonight on the clip. coulden't find light's that looked good. so i made my own light's.
this is the last step befor i cast it. 
























:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 28 2006, 09:19 PM~5336640
> *well here's a lil more work i've been doing tonight on the clip. coulden't find light's that looked good. so i made my own light's.
> this is the last step befor i cast it.
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

here is a lil more. let me know what you guy's think ? before i leave it.
stay or go.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok i seen this front cilp your doing and i just got the repop of the 86 monte it looks cool


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 28 2006, 09:48 PM~5336719
> *here is a lil more. let me know what you guy's think ? before i leave it.
> stay or go.
> 
> ...


i think it looks pretty damn good, in my oppinion id say get casting


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 28 2006, 04:57 AM~5330890
> *you have the right idea. the gauge on the plastic look's right. i use from 0.005" to
> 0 500"  "clear petg". the main thing is the heat that is used. this machine use's a 20 amp 120 volt circut using a 1500 watt. 120 volt heating element. whyle suckind about 100 psi per square inch. it's real impotant to get the heat all to the one area
> your machine look's like an open one maybe that need's to be more oven type. the whole's on this machine are 0.016" they don"t leave any dimples on the plastic
> ...


Thanks for the pointers! :thumbsup: I think I have to try to make a more oven like box from metal so the heat will be more spread evenly.
I use 0.5mm petg..it can also be I let the petg to become to hot...I will try it when it droops about 1/2 an inch.  

Headlights look tight!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 28 2006, 10:55 PM~5337059
> *Thanks for the pointers! :thumbsup:  I think I have to try to make a more oven like box from metal so the heat will be more spread evenly.
> I use 0.5mm petg..it can also be I let the petg to become to hot...I will try it when it droops about 1/2 an inch.
> 
> ...


that should work  glad to be of help. and thank's for the comp :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

another pic. still need's some sanding and a lil filler.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

get started allready!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 29 2006, 12:09 AM~5337427
> *another pic. still need's some sanding and a lil filler.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

daaaamn this clip just keeps getting better and better as you go 

good work homie keep it up


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm preparing the chassis for that one as we speak! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I still cant wait to see who figures out where the clip started from! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 29 2006, 08:52 AM~5338402
> *I still cant wait to see who figures out where the clip started from!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


wht do you mean?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 29 2006, 08:52 AM~5338402
> *I still cant wait to see who figures out where the clip started from!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


box caprice :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nascar lumina..?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 29 2006, 08:52 AM~5338402
> *I still cant wait to see who figures out where the clip started from!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


is it from the white car in the first pic :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nope, nope and nope. It came from a real expensive kit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i give up .... what is it?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 30 2006, 07:08 AM~5342615
> *Nope, nope and nope. It came from a real expensive kit.
> *


glasshouse :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i dont think so....


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

its a optional part on the monte carlo


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

All still wrong. Biggs and I were right when we figured no one would be able to guess. Most people (95%) wouldnt dream of cutting up the kit that was used for this clip.


One more clue...it wasnt plastic.


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 30 2006, 12:56 PM~5343180
> *All still wrong. Biggs and I were right when we figured no one would be able to guess. Most people (95%) wouldnt dream of cutting up the kit that was used for this clip.
> One more clue...it wasnt plastic.
> *


just say please


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

nascar box caprice


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I already said box caprice I don't think the answer is going to change just because you add nascar infront of it


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

whatever the hell it is...maddd props bro keep up the great work


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

fleetwood :cheesy:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 30 2006, 01:25 PM~5343316
> *fleetwood :cheesy:
> *


that is correct


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 30 2006, 09:56 AM~5343180
> *All still wrong. Biggs and I were right when we figured no one would be able to guess. Most people (95%) wouldnt dream of cutting up the kit that was used for this clip.
> One more clue...it wasnt plastic.
> *


i wouldnt dream of cutting up a fleetwood caddi and biggs already cut 1 up and its not plastic its resin :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i had thought fleet wood , but i didnt think anyone was crazy enough to sacrifice one


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 30 2006, 04:06 PM~5344851
> *i had thought fleet wood , but i didnt think anyone was crazy enough to sacrifice one
> *


i am


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 30 2006, 06:06 PM~5344851
> *i had thought fleet wood , but i didnt think anyone was crazy enough to sacrifice one
> *


i've got a box full of those bumpers...it's not like he's gotta chop up an entire car just for that, lol.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Apr 30 2006, 11:26 AM~5343323
> *that is correct
> *


NOPE NOT CLOSE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I basically don't care... :biggrin: I just want to buy a copy of that LS clip... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2006, 11:37 PM~5347346
> *I basically don't care... :biggrin:  I just want to buy a copy of that LS clip... :biggrin:
> *


Yep. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so, its not a fleetwood?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its the cutlass bumper.  noticed it but i still wasnt a 100% sure


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh , even more rare than a fleet , pure unobtainium


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 1 2006, 08:28 AM~5348605
> *oh , even more rare than a fleet , pure unobtainium
> *


feel the love tho, he's doing it for us :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2006, 07:14 PM~5262343
> *
> i like how yours has a little space between the bumper cover and the light. .... mine has too much space between the bumper cover top and the trim and yours too little, more like a cutlass. but for me its too late to fix.
> *


:roflmao: shoulda known :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2006, 08:33 AM~5348642
> *feel the love tho, he's doing it for us  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho, say , mr biggs,how about a cutlass body ? if ya got one , ya got two , so how about casting them too?


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 1 2006, 12:24 AM~5346917
> *NOPE NOT CLOSE BRO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2006, 07:56 AM~5348426
> *its the cutlass bumper.  noticed it but i still wasnt a 100% sure
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
without sacrifice nothing get's done.










the bottom is the cutty .the top the ss monte. and the center i had to scratch build
along with light's and grill.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:0 :tears: :tears: :ugh: :banghead:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 1 2006, 06:32 PM~5352023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> without sacrifice nothing get's done.
> 
> ...












Please tell me you casted this before you cut it into peices :tears:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

i have 4 left.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

4.you have 4.you hold out.que gacho.I thought wes was homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

are any of them for sale?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 1 2006, 07:53 PM~5353596
> *i have 4 left.... :biggrin:
> *


can i have the broken one :biggrin: please.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 1 2006, 09:16 PM~5353820
> *are any of them for sale?
> *


sorry candyman none for sale  and lowrid those went in the trash :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 1 2006, 09:59 PM~5354559
> *sorry candyman none for sale   and lowrid those  went in the trash :0
> *


any chance you can get it back? :happysad: :tears: 


if not then fuck it it was worth a try


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5353596
> *i have 4 left.... :biggrin:
> *


I know what your up to MR. BIGGS...
1st. Your going to sell L.S. Monte's
2nd. Your going to sell Euro Front Cutlass's (at least I hope so)
3rd. Take over the model industry.

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

So we need to be good homie with MR. BIGGS then. :biggrin: 
Whats up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

biggs is my hero......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Step aside candy.He was my hero first.  I got your back biggs


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok you win.... ill take a number. really though , have you considered casting them?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im sure if the demand is there.somebody will cast them.


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

if the demand IS ther for a cutlass


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 2 2006, 06:16 AM~5355893
> *I know what your up to MR. BIGGS...
> 1st. Your going to sell L.S. Monte's
> 2nd. Your going to sell Euro Front Cutlass's (at least I hope so)
> ...


dont forget the 2 door fleetwood


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 2 2006, 07:16 AM~5355893
> *I know what your up to MR. BIGGS...
> 1st. Your going to sell L.S. Monte's
> 2nd. Your going to sell Euro Front Cutlass's (at least I hope so)
> ...


1st. YES
2nd. YES
3rd. YES
:biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 2 2006, 03:04 PM~5358418
> *dont forget the 2 door fleetwood
> *


AND .YES :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

what's the deal on these clips homie my monte is on hold waiting for a new nose :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

nice monte bro  the clip and grill is done i just got to cast them now. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 3 2006, 09:14 PM~5366464
> *nice monte bro    the clip and grill is done i just got to cast them now. :biggrin:
> *


thank's got any pics of the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

do they make 70 monte carlos..........thats a good job to be finised in 3 hours


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

cant wait to get mines. :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

i should have a few made this weekend, i just went and picked up the stuff that i needed to do the clip, cadillacs, cutty's, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KAN'T WAIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 02:27 PM~5370657
> *i should have a few made this weekend, i just went and picked up the stuff that i needed to do the clip, cadillacs, cutty's,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro but your gonna need alot more silicone if your gonna do all that lol


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

fo sho brother man. i got 2 gallons more but they didn't fit in the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THATS SOME SERIOUS CASH RIGHT THERE BOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 4 2006, 03:46 PM~5370778
> *DAMN THATS SOME SERIOUS CASH RIGHT THERE BOY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah bro . but it take's money to make money. and it's got to be done.


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll be by to pick up one of those gallons :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 02:48 PM~5370788
> *:biggrin: yeah bro . but it take's money to make money. and it's got to be done.
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@May 4 2006, 03:50 PM~5370800
> *I'll be by to pick up one of those gallons :biggrin:
> *


you can't eat it bro :0


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 02:51 PM~5370811
> *you can't eat it bro :0
> *


AINT THAT A BITCH I SEE THE DOUBLE CHEESE BURGER MOLD IN THE BACK :roflmao:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@May 4 2006, 03:53 PM~5370819
> *AINT THAT A BITCH  I SEE THE DOUBLE CHEESE BURGER MOLD IN THE BACK :roflmao:
> *


na get it right bro, that's a dbl samich w/extra cheese and onjins :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 03:48 PM~5370788
> *:biggrin: yeah bro . but it take's money to make money. and it's got to be done.
> *



Are you going to take orders through this thread? Or are you reserving spots on these? 

I know a lot of people like me are new to this forum and maybe you are making first set for peole more well known.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 4 2006, 04:13 PM~5370959
> *Are you going to take orders through this thread? Or are you reserving spots on these?
> 
> I know a lot of people like me are new to this forum and maybe you are making first set for peole more well known.
> *


im going to cast enough of them so you all will get at least 1 or 2 the first time around. no special order's. i originaly made it for me but since you guy's need some im willing to cast some. i have no problem with sharing the clip.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 04:24 PM~5371026
> *im going to cast enough of them so you all will get at least 1 or 2 the first time around. no special order's. i originaly made it for me but since you guy's need some im willing to cast some. i have no problem with sharing the clip.
> *



cool thanks.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@May 4 2006, 04:24 PM~5371026
> *im going to cast enough of them so you all will get at least 1 or 2 the first time around. no special order's. i originaly made it for me but since you guy's need some im willing to cast some. i have no problem with sharing the clip.
> *


whats the prices gonna be on the clips man, you done such a badass job im wantin to get one than get the model for it, or even a elco


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 4 2006, 08:58 PM~5371792
> *whats the prices gonna be on the clips man, you done such a badass job im wantin to get one than get the model for it, or even a elco
> *


all these desperate people he could probably sell them for 100 dollars each no problem! lmao


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 4 2006, 07:34 PM~5372043
> *all these desperate people he could probably sell them for 100 dollars each no problem! lmao
> *


:roflmao: if they start goin for that, ima be sendin yo a message wantin a resin caddy :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 4 2006, 06:34 PM~5372043
> *all these desperate people he could probably sell them for 100 dollars each no problem! lmao
> *



_*I'LL TAKE FOUR OF THOSE FOR $100.00 EACH*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn , beto doin it big again!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn I want one!! i havent built a model in years-this makes me want to build an ls bad!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 4 2006, 08:17 PM~5372294
> *I'LL TAKE FOUR OF THOSE FOR $100.00 EACH
> *


Ehh...Beto...don't set the price that high right away... :biggrin:


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

give me 500.............ebay away


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 :0 So whats my price on a LS clip big bro? free.99? :roflmao:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

freedollars :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@May 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5377338
> *freedollars :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 5 2006, 04:14 PM~5377288
> *:0  :0 So whats my price on a LS clip big bro? free.99? :roflmao:
> *


you know you get the lil brother hook up :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How are we coming along?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2006, 09:24 AM~5389965
> *How are we coming along?
> *


the mold has been made. just waiting on it to dry.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hurry


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr Bigg ? are you really going to let us grab a few of those clip!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2006, 10:46 AM~5390512
> *Mr Bigg ? are you really going to let us grab a few of those clip!
> *


yes. but i can't put them out real fast im doing it by myself. and i would like you all to have 1 or 2 of them at least. that's why when they say i need 6 that wont be fare to the other guy's


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

still waiting..... box collecting dust


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 8 2006, 09:53 AM~5390558
> *still waiting..... box collecting dust
> *



_*NO RUSHING.......... PLEASE...........*_


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 8 2006, 01:10 PM~5390657
> *NO RUSHING.......... PLEASE...........
> *


agreed perfection takes time


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 8 2006, 11:10 AM~5390657
> *NO RUSHING.......... PLEASE...........
> *


simon lo que dice el ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

x3


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAN'T RUSH PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: getting pretty excited over here :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

biggs, u get the price figured out yet bro? i wanna get 1, not gonna go outragious with what i want like 6  just 1 :cheesy:

-- n e update pics of the mold?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 9 2006, 10:05 PM~5400421
> *biggs, u get the price figured out yet bro? i wanna get 1, not gonna go outragious with what i want like 6  just 1 :cheesy:
> 
> -- n e update pics of the mold?
> *


i wil post some soon homie. just had a lil problem with the mold,but i got that all fixed. no outragious price's homie's


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin: Mr. Biggs you Da Man :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 10 2006, 07:57 AM~5401832
> *:biggrin: Mr. Biggs you Da Man :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Bow down to the all mighty Mr Biggs and his front clip.:worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 10 2006, 09:00 AM~5402166
> *Bow down to the all mighty Mr Biggs and his front clip.:worship:
> *


YOU SO CRAZY KUSTOMBUILDER..I TRY MY BEST HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I know homie.Im just givin you a hard time.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 10 2006, 10:22 AM~5402789
> *I know homie.Im just givin you a hard time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

if i said we wanna see progress pics ... would that be ok? 

how does the first one look ... even though it is messed up ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 10 2006, 12:57 PM~5403901
> *if i said we wanna see progress pics ... would that be ok?
> 
> how does the first one look ... even though it is messed up ...
> *


THERE IS NO PROBLEM WITH ASKING THAT. BUT IM IN MY OFFICE AT WORK, NOT AT HOME. THE PROBLEM WASN'T WITH THE CLIP . IT WAS WITH THE MOLD ITSELF. 
I DIDN'T PUT ENOUGH HARDNER SO I HAD TO WAIT A FEW EXTRA DAY'S FOR IT TO DRY. BEFORE I PULLED THE THE MASTER.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok here is the first 2 i made tonight. i made 2 more mold's to help speed up the prosses...ENJOY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT i just got my key board sticky LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 12:39 AM~5420000
> *OH SHIT  i just got my key board sticky LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*LOOKING GOOD!*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 13 2006, 12:44 AM~5420026
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *



x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 13 2006, 12:50 AM~5420056
> *x2
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S ....THE PIC'S DON'T DO IT JUSTICE ..THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON. THE CAMERA CAN'T REALY FOCUS CAUSE THEY ARE REAL WHITE. I WILL TAKE SOME PIC'S TOMORROW IN THE SUN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 12:55 AM~5420072
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S ....THE PIC'S DON'T DO IT JUSTICE ..THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON. THE CAMERA CAN'T REALY FOCUS CAUSE THEY ARE REAL WHITE. I WILL TAKE SOME PIC'S TOMORROW IN THE SUN.
> *



I'll just wait until I open the package and see 2 nice bright whites ones. They look good.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 06:38 AM~5419996
> *ok here is the first 2 i made tonight. i made 2 more mold's to help speed up the prosses...ENJOY
> 
> 
> ...



yesser! ...how much for a pair ...and do we gotta get the caprice grills or do our own grille


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM MAKING THE GRILL FOR IT TOO.  THEY WILL BE CHROMED.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 01:58 AM~5420250
> *IM MAKING THE GRILL FOR IT TOO.
> *


 :0 :0 You need to start you a little sweat shop, assembly line for molding that shit. LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 13 2006, 02:01 AM~5420258
> *:0  :0    You need to start you a little sweat shop,  assembly line for molding that shit.  LOL
> *


KNOW ANY PISAS THAT WAN'T TO WORK FOR $1.OO AN HOUR.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

woooowhoooo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S ..  
was up all night making these clip's. i can only make 1 per hour, until my other 2 mold's are done today. then it will be 3 per hour. i will keep you guy's posted on the progress :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 11:08 AM~5421419
> *THANK'S GUY'S ..
> was up all night making these clip's. i can only make 1 per hour, until my other 2 mold's are done today. then it will be 3 per hour. i will keep you guy's posted on the progress :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

looking awesome


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie!
here are a few of them fresh out the mold. up all night making these :biggrin: 










TEST FIT. all i need now is the grill mold and they will be done.


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm ready to get one, lol. are you going to do the headlight lenses too?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

How much are the "LS Clip Kits" going to sell for?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 13 2006, 12:24 PM~5421827
> *i'm ready to get one, lol. are you going to do the headlight lenses too?
> *


I DON,T THINK SO. YOU GUY'S MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE YOUR OWN, TO KEEP THE PRICE DOWN. IM GOING TO CHROM THE GRILL.AND I SHOW ANYONE HOW TO MAKE THE LENSES. IT WILL ONLY BE STRAIGHT PLASTIC.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the lens are a easy thing to do get a sheet of stright plastic and then put you model knife under the plastic and then roll the the plastic slowy and it will give it a roll to do the blinkers ! If this is all we need to do to use this clip THEN WE ARE LUCKY !


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 01:35 PM~5421893
> *I DON,T THINK SO. YOU GUY'S MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE YOUR OWN, TO KEEP THE PRICE DOWN. IM GOING TO CHROM THE GRILL.AND I SHOW ANYONE HOW TO MAKE THE LENSES. IT WILL ONLY BE  STRAIGHT PLASTIC.
> *


Any pics of a finished grill..
Great work so far.
I hope the price is in everybody's range so everyone can afford two at least...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 12:47 PM~5421974
> *the lens are a easy thing to do get a sheet of stright plastic and then put you model knife under the plastic and then roll the the plastic slowy and it will give it a roll to do the blinkers ! If this is all we need to do to use this clip THEN WE ARE LUCKY !
> *


that's all that it's going need homie :biggrin: .maybe a lil fitting here and there.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 13 2006, 12:49 PM~5421985
> *Any pics of a finished grill..
> Great work so far.
> I hope the price is in everybody's range so everyone can afford two at least...
> *


no, but i should have some tonight i hope.
and as for the price. i'll know more after the chroming of the grill.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I ant a fan of the montes my self but this LS clip is making me Look at this alot ! Dang Biggs between you and Beto My bench is full !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: . im not a big monte fan neither. but i didn't have one in my collection
that's why i was going to make this one with the euro clip on it. some of the homie's needed one so i cast them for them. so we can all have one. after this we are going to have a monte carlo BUILD OFF.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

hell yea


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i am with the you on the monte build off Put this in on are deal :roflmao: Oh well this cilp fit the elcos If so then i need one for that 2 Etiher way I make it Fit i hope LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Biggs now what are the dates of this build off ! Get you table clear and lets really do this Monte build off ! I but we could get more folks in this then the truck build off ! Plus Betos got the Montes in stock RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU GUY'S MAKE A DATE. I'LL GIVE THE TROPHIE TO THE WINNER.  
THE MEMBER'S ON THIS FORUM WILL JUDGE THE RIDE'S.AND HE OR SHE WITH THE MOST :thumbsup: WIN'S
1 :thumbsup: PER MEMBER.
AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER :biggrin: 



HERE'S THE MOLD FOR THE GRILL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How about june 15th to aug 15th that 3 months and that lets those going on summer vaction time to compete and complete ! Hell i will get mine done alot soon but thta looks like a far time unles you want to drop to a month !?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH hey Bigs Can my 2 grills not be chromed ? I think i want to paint mine The color of the body !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 04:19 PM~5422997
> *How about june 15th to aug 15th  that 3 months and that lets those going on summer vaction time to compete and complete ! Hell i will get mine done alot soon but thta looks like a far time unles you want to drop to a month !?!
> *


maybe late june so this way everyone will have a clip by then. and there will be no excuse's :biggrin: 


the clip are easy to make now . the hard part is the chrome for the grill and turn around time..1ofaknd is hooking up that part for me.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 04:21 PM~5423003
> *OH hey  Bigs Can my 2 grills not be chromed ? I think i want to paint mine The color of the body !
> *


not all grill's will be chromed. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Biggs ! Cant wait And GET SOME REST~


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice to see someone making moves and not just talking, lol. 

can't wait to see some of the montes that get built now!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1ofakind you in on the build off ?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

will the ls clip fit the 78 elko?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 07:16 PM~5423278
> *1ofakind you in on the build off ?
> *


i really dont have the time right now, i got my table full already and i can't even get those finished, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dog i want some of the pros to put it down with Us !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

biggs was up ALL NIGHT...by morning he was pretty wore out as you can see in this photo of him :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 08:45 PM~5423669
> *Oh dog i want  some of the pros  to put it down with Us !
> *


lol, thanks but i'm FAR from a pro, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN i have heard of blood shoot eyes but not where the blue was still blue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@May 13 2006, 05:22 PM~5423302
> *will the ls clip fit the 78 elko?
> *


don't know haven't check yet. but i will in a few min.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Biggs dont put in the open PM if it fits i dont want to know ?LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 06:46 PM~5423681
> *DAMN i have heard of blood shoot eyes but not where the blue was still blue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it was from stairing at that blue rubber all night. casting them clip's.  



i don't know if would be fair for me to enter but count me in. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Then i must have been the 1 seeing the smrufs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 06:49 PM~5423700
> *Then i must have been the 1 seeing the smrufs
> *


TOO MUCH CHRON LAST NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Hell me you and Beto were here to 4:am working and dealing


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 07:17 PM~5423817
> *LOL! Hell me you and Beto were here to 4:am working and dealing
> *


SHIT I DIDN'T KNOCK OUT TILL 4:45 AM. AND GOT UP AT 9:AM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya i roolin about the same time and my son was up by 10


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 07:25 PM~5423854
> *Ya i roolin about the same time and my son was up by 10
> *


THE FINE PEOPLE OF SCALE LOWS WILL TAKE ON THE TASK OF MAKING AND SELLING THE REST OF THE CLIP'S. SO THAT I CAN START ON THE BIG BODY CADILLAC'S. REMAKE THE 4-DOOR. MAKE A 2-DOOR. AND A 2-DOOR RAG. SO YOU KNOW I'LL BE DOING ANOTHER ALL NIGHTER TONIGHT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 07:31 PM~5423879
> *THE FINE PEOPLE OF SCALE LOWS WILL TAKE ON THE TASK OF MAKING AND SELLING THE REST OF THE CLIP'S. SO THAT I CAN START ON THE BIG BODY CADILLAC'S. REMAKE THE 4-DOOR. MAKE A 2-DOOR. AND A 2-DOOR RAG. SO YOU KNOW I'LL BE DOING ANOTHER ALL NIGHTER TONIGHT
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 07:31 PM~5423879
> *THE FINE PEOPLE OF SCALE LOWS WILL TAKE ON THE TASK OF MAKING AND SELLING THE REST OF THE CLIP'S. SO THAT I CAN START ON THE BIG BODY CADILLAC'S. REMAKE THE 4-DOOR. MAKE A 2-DOOR. AND A 2-DOOR RAG. SO YOU KNOW I'LL BE DOING ANOTHER ALL NIGHTER TONIGHT
> *


That's a really cool thing!! :thumbsup: I'm really exctited to see things happen like this! Motivates the hell out of me to get started on new project!
I will put my Regal aside and start working on a Monte LS. :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

daaamn homie.... i need 3 of em... lol... nah i need at least 1 for sure

thats a reallly really f*ckin good job homie.... makes me wanna just pay u for ur effort without recieving!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good big bro...and its totally not fair for you too enter against the rest of the guys here...not saying they arent good...just saying your above average.  You'll have to do it with one hand and your eyes closed or something. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I will videotape the whole process with one eye closed and...ehh..my left hand tight to my back...you need to let me use my right hand... :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 05:12 PM~5422966
> *YOU GUY'S MAKE A DATE. I'LL GIVE THE TROPHIE TO THE WINNER.
> THE MEMBER'S ON THIS FORUM WILL JUDGE THE RIDE'S.AND HE OR SHE WITH THE MOST :thumbsup: WIN'S
> 1 :thumbsup: PER MEMBER.
> ...



Damn that grill looks good, the whole clip looks good.
Good work Biggs... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

biggs.were do i send the cash.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

so how much they gonna go for?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 20 2006, 06:32 AM~5462403
> *so how much they gonna go for?
> *


25 shipped


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What exactly do you get for $25.00?(clip w/grill plated?)
How many can each person order?
(Is there a limit on how many each person can get)
Where do we send the moneyorders and to who?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

To all interrested in the front clip ! 

The clip you will be in production starting on Monday and Scale Lows will post when they will be able for orders ! 

Please Be Kind and let them get these out to us so we all can enjoy them ! As far as limit to buyers ,Its a frist come frist served type of item SO See Scale Lows on qty, and due date ! 

THESE ARE WORTH WAITING ANOTHER WEEK FOR :angel: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's david.  

here is the last pics of this monte carlo ls before i get started painting it. i had to re-do the rear bumper to make mine legit.. 



























:wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*LOOKS NICE "B"*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

*thank's homie's *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Have the plated grills came in for the LS clips yet?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5535954
> *thank's david.
> 
> here is the last pics of this monte carlo ls before i get started painting it. i had to re-do the rear bumper to make mine legit..
> ...


What did you use to fill it in? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

will the rear be casted also?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 1 2006, 08:36 PM~5536024
> *What did you use to fill it in? :dunno:
> *


what was left of the butchered cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5536040
> *will the rear be casted also?
> *


not sure yet. still thinking about it, but i'll let you guy's know if i do


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill take my number ....... 0001 in line......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 1 2006, 08:11 PM~5536224
> *ill take my number ....... 0001 in line......
> *


_*Yeah! I got # 0000 in line*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn you...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! :thumbsup: Could you not use the rear bumper of the earoback?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

well shit then i guess i am #0002,0003, ! I GOT 2 CLIPS HOMIES 

ON HAND ! REDAY TO BUILD ! You all need to Man up ! If you asked for it its time to buy ! 

The monte doors are open to join the contest and the clips are at Scale Lows


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 2 2006, 12:31 AM~5537311
> *Looks good!! :thumbsup: Could you not use the rear bumper of the earoback?
> *


the aeroback bumper is already correct, it just needs the grooves for the chrome strips


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 2 2006, 11:11 AM~5539204
> *the aeroback bumper is already correct, it just needs the grooves for the chrome strips
> *


do you have a pic of it. i can't find the one i have...anyone have pic of the aeroback model kit?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2006, 09:25 AM~5538956
> *well shit then i guess i am #0002,0003,  ! I GOT 2 CLIPS HOMIES
> 
> ON HAND ! REDAY TO BUILD !  You all need to Man up ! If you asked for it its time to buy !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! LOTTA WOLF TICKETS BEING SOLD!!! ESPECIALLY AFTER THE 64 CONTEST..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 2 2006, 11:11 AM~5539204
> *the aeroback bumper is already correct, it just needs the grooves for the chrome strips
> *


so we don't need this one cast.? good i'll glue it on my car and start the paint on it today.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2006, 11:17 AM~5539564
> *so we don't need this one cast.? good i'll glue it on my car and start the paint on it today.
> *


UMMM MAYBE CUZ OF THE CHROME MOULDING YOU MADE FOR IT!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 2 2006, 12:20 PM~5539581
> *UMMM MAYBE CUZ OF THE CHROME MOULDING YOU MADE FOR IT!!!
> *


shit homie that was the easy part. now i got to go home and look through my hok paint book and see what color to paint it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 2 2006, 02:20 PM~5539581
> *UMMM MAYBE CUZ OF THE CHROME MOULDING YOU MADE FOR IT!!!
> *


yep

i'm starting to wonder if it isn't worth to just do the whole damn body, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2006, 12:23 PM~5539596
> *yep
> 
> i'm starting to wonder if it isn't worth to just do the whole damn body, lol
> *


don't get me started martin. :biggrin: that's what i was thinking. but i'll rather put out the cadillac's first.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2006, 02:25 PM~5539616
> *don't get me started martin.  :biggrin: that's what i was thinking. but i'll rather put out the cadillac's first.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If any thing theys guys that are builders can do the rear bumper ! Save you time and 


DO THEM BIGG BODY CADDIES


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5539620
> *
> *


:banghead: kinda like how i feel right now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2006, 12:30 PM~5539642
> *:banghead: kinda like how i feel right now.
> *


Hey! That looks like me banging my head to the wall....because of all the unfinished projects laying around... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 2 2006, 12:38 PM~5539679
> *Hey! That looks like me banging my head to the wall....because of all the unfinished projects laying around... :biggrin:
> *


x 2. jev. i know how you feel.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5535954
> *thank's david.
> 
> here is the last pics of this monte carlo ls before i get started painting it. i had to re-do the rear bumper to make mine legit..
> ...



YEA MINE SHOULD BE HERE BY TUESDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2006, 11:25 AM~5538956
> *well shit then i guess i am #0002,0003,  ! I GOT 2 CLIPS HOMIES
> 
> ON HAND ! REDAY TO BUILD !  You all need to Man up ! If you asked for it its time to buy !
> ...



I went on the Scale Lows site and could'nt find the clips anywhere...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I believe Ryan said hes getting them back from the plater (grill) sometime next week. Is anyone gonna cast the rear bumper? I did a quick look, and it looked way more detailed then the stock bumper. One question, whats the easiest/quickest way to shave the spoiler on the trunk off? TIA, Gonz


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 2 2006, 09:03 PM~5542782
> *I went on the Scale Lows site and could'nt find the clips anywhere...
> *



_*PM 1ofaknd direct...*_


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 3 2006, 01:05 AM~5543583
> *I'LL TAKE THE SPARE SS CLIPS IF NO ONE HAS A USE FOR EM'.....................
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 3 2006, 12:03 AM~5542782
> *I went on the Scale Lows site and could'nt find the clips anywhere...
> *


pm me or on ebay.
http://stores.ebay.com/Scale-Lows


I will add them to the store when i get the chrome grills back


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

i want a stock ss clip to


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 3 2006, 10:56 AM~5544620
> *i want a stock ss clip to
> *


 :nono: 

come on little dude ! I will SALE you mine 2.00 plus 2.00 shipping !


----------

